# Pimp Poll: Updating Schedules?



## seasong (May 9, 2003)

This poll has two parts, multiple choices allowed.

1. How often do you update your story hour? Every day, a few days a week, weekly, monthly, annually, or just "when I feel like it"? Post specifics or special cases below (along with a link to your story hour ).

2. Finally, how often do you CHECK story hours? Hourly? Daily? Weekly? Monthly? When you feel like it?

The main reason for this poll is the second part (I'm curious about reader behavior), but I thought I'd provide an opportunity for readers to find story hours that matched their desires as well.

For myself, I post as close to daily as I can (excepting weekends), but I read a few days a week so I can catch up to everything in batches. The slower the updates, the harder it is for me to keep up .


----------



## Lazybones (May 9, 2003)

I used to post almost daily, but I've fallen off in my writing and now post 2-3 times a week.

I read a few stories whenever I see there's an update (Piratecat, Sepulchrave II).  I'm familiar with about a dozen other stories and occasionally will pick one up and catch up on what I've missed.  For most stories, I find I can skip a month or two and only have 4-5 posts to catch up on.

I also occasionally hawk this board at the other sites I frequent (mostly RPG and computer game sites), to drum up new readers.


----------



## Drawmack (May 9, 2003)

*shameless plug* Those who update regularly, we would love to have your update schedule posted to http://www.suryvial.com


----------



## SpaceBaby Industries (May 9, 2003)

I find that some semblance of regular posting greatly enhances my enjoyment of a Story Hour.  Seasong, your story hour is an excellent merging of both regular updates and excellent writing quality.  I can think of many story hours that provide one or the other (many are the latter but lack the former), but not both.  

The well written albeit intermittent story hours are still worth reading of course.  Given that the entire effort is voluntary by the writer and free for me to read, I don't want to give the impression I am demanding anything.  I do find shorter gaps between posts help a great deal in keeping the story flowing in my mind, and thus improve my overall impression of the work in question.


----------



## seasong (May 9, 2003)

Drawmack said:
			
		

> *shameless plug* Those who update regularly, we would love to have your update schedule posted to http://www.suryvial.com



Note: I can't find a way to do large batches on this site. I update almost daily. For me to put my updates here, I would need to be able to tell the calendar "Tu-W-Th every week for the rest of the year" without actually clicking on every single day and inputting it for every single time I'm likely to do an update. It works well for one-time or few-times events, but I'm not sure a regularly updated story hour works very well with the interface.


----------



## barsoomcore (May 9, 2003)

I don't update nearly enough, and I know my readership suffers for it. Last update garnered not many views and no replies at all.

On the other hand, it sure drives me crazy when a fave SH doesn't get updated!


----------



## Insight (May 9, 2003)

*Newbie Alert!*

I'm still rather new to this Story Hour thing.  I've been writing one - my first - since January, I think.  It's going pretty well, but I don't have very many readers.  I think it's because Supers is not a hot topic for the readers on this board.  It pales in comparison to D&D-type stories; I have no illusions about that!

Anyway, I post 2-3 times a week, although this week has been pretty heavy since I'm finishing up a thread.  I'm writing pretty much for myself and a handful of readers who I know read my Story Hour.

I'm going to start some new stories fairly soon, and I hope my loyal readers will follow along!


----------



## Tokiwong (May 9, 2003)

Your story kicks ass Insight  I am down with it 100% sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## Silver Moon (May 9, 2003)

I try to update the story hour prior to the next game while it is still fresh on my mind and also so that any player who missed the game will know what happened.   We play for 3 hours every Sunday night, and each game usually translates into 2 or 3 chapters of the Story Hour.   A chapter gets done around every other day, so that works out to 2-3 posts per week. 

As to checking, it varies a lot depending on what is going on, so I didn't check that on the poll.


----------



## arwink (May 9, 2003)

I try to update one of my storyhours once a week, but realistically it ends up being much more haphazard than that once work and real life get involved.  After I finish moving this week, I'm going to experiment with writing larger chunks before hand and posting them piece by piece.

The other is definately a "when I feel like it" update schedule, largely because the game itself happens so haphazardly.

I check storyhours whenever the e-mails saying there's been a new post show up in my mailbox.  That usually means every day.


----------



## Lazybones (May 9, 2003)

Yeah, I wish there was a way to only get an email when the _thread originator_ updates.  Otherwise you just get too many notices from the fanboy-flush threads like Sep and PCs (as a fanboy of those threads myself, I guess I can't be too bitter).


----------



## pogre (May 10, 2003)

*Campaign Log*

I update frequently when we are playing. My SH serves as a campaign log. I have a few folks who like to keep track of the game group and I try to make it entertaining. That's why my SH has more of a battle report feel and less of an episodic novel. 

I have a big pile of the old Dungeon Master Logs and I view this as an extension of that concept.

I like including pictures because it inspires me to paint stuff for the campaign and make new terrain pieces.

As a reader of SHs I find frequent updates daunting, especially if they are long. Sep takes too long, only because it is so darn good.


----------



## Piratecat (May 11, 2003)

I have a tendency to write in bursts. I'll do three updates or so at once, then lie fallow for a week. Ive thought about spacing those out more; I probably should.


----------



## Drawmack (May 11, 2003)

seasong said:
			
		

> *Note: I can't find a way to do large batches on this site. I update almost daily. For me to put my updates here, I would need to be able to tell the calendar "Tu-W-Th every week for the rest of the year" without actually clicking on every single day and inputting it for every single time I'm likely to do an update. It works well for one-time or few-times events, but I'm not sure a regularly updated story hour works very well with the interface. *




I have been considering putting that into the calendar. This is a lot of work and ony worth it if it's really going to get used. 

I plan weekly updates and putting them all in really doesn't bother me, because I can put a different teaser into each update. 

I will look into this and see exactly how much work it will be though.


----------



## el-remmen (May 11, 2003)

I am something like 17 sessions behind.

Which means I am writing now about stuff that happened in sessions that took place in August.

I try to update twice (sometimes 3 times) a month. . . but I don't always get to.


----------



## Seravin (May 11, 2003)

Ack.  I never did do well on reading the instructions all the way through before taking the test.  

Sadly I do not update daily, though I do try to do it weekly.  I'd like to do it more often, but I blame Sepulchrave and Piratecat as I do check the story hours daily.  Ah well.  It gives me plenty of writing to look forward to.


----------



## haiiro (May 11, 2003)

I check almost daily, but that's what the handy email update feature is for. At the moment, I'm only reading Piratecat's SH and Joshua Dyal's Detroit Cthulhu SH -- if I read more SHs, I'd probably check daily as a matter of course.


----------



## Capellan (May 11, 2003)

I update as often as I can, which is nowhere near as often as I'd like 

I check a thread whenever I get a notification it's been updated.


----------



## diaglo (May 11, 2003)

I update Our SH: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=22106


after each session. we play once a fortnight. so depending on how much activity occurred in game, i post twice a day until i'm done. usually that means one week lag time.


----------

